# FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 installation problems on Powerbook G4



## unbeliever (Oct 18, 2009)

Guys,

Anyone tried to install 8.0-RC1 on a Apple Powerbook G4?
I can boot the CDROM just fine, but when creating partitions using the C option in the disklabel editor the entire disk is claimed for e.g. SWAP or /. Not good! Auto defaults seem to go well; but after committing the configuration and newfs is doing it's thing i get devicy busy errors and the installation just barfs. Does this sound familiar to anyone here? If not, i'll report a bug.

TIA.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Oct 19, 2009)

have you looked at freebsd's ppc page?
http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/ppc.html


----------



## unbeliever (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, I did. Nothing of relevance over there. The first problem is that sysinstall does not ask me what size the filesystem should be but it just claims my whole disk for whatever I selected (swap or regular fs). And after all that there's this device busy stuff... 

I am working on more info, like dmesg and stuff...


----------

